
AltStore is an alternative iOS App Store with a built-in Nintendo emulator - gshakir
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/25/20884363/altstore-riley-testut-delta-nintendo-emulator-ios-app-store-alternative-jailbreak
======
zomg
sounds interesting and i can't wait to try it out. i'm very curious to see how
apple responds to this kind of app.

------
NetOpWibby
NEAT

